# Boston Accoustics is leaving the Car Audio Arena...



## dman

Bye to Boston Accoustics, who will be left standing...

Boston Acoustics Exits Car Audio

February 23, 2012 by Amy Gilroy 
Filed under Car News, Home Page Featured, Industry news

5 Comments

Boston Acoustics, a 23-year fixture in the car audiophile market is exiting the 12 volt aftermarket as of April. The company will instead focus on its home audio products including speakers, soundbars and radios, and will also enter new home audio categories, said Sanjay Sharma, national sales manager of Boston Mobile Audio.

Boston AcousticsThe maker of GT amps and PRO speakers informed reps and key accounts this week, that it will exit the market by the end of April. It has retained its manufacturer reps through that time period to ease the transition, it said.

Most of Boston’s inventory will be kept by the company to honor warranties.

Sharma said of the market exit, “This was not an easy decision. We had analyzed both businesses and we were really focused on growth. As a result we wanted to sharpen our focus on product categories related to the home.”

Boston Acoustics is owned by D&M Holdings which also owns Denon, Marantz, McIntosh Laboratory, Snell Acoustics and other brands.


----------



## rideit

I hope McIntosh car audio isn't chopped...


----------



## s4turn

!!!!!!!


----------



## Prime mova

*Sad day indeed - Boston Acoustics Exits Car Audio*

"What Does This Mean for Us? 
Way back when I worked at the Good Guys, Boston Acoustics was one of two "high-end" speaker lines we had in the car audio department. Thomas, the install manager at the time, had a pair of the Pro 6.2 separates in his front doors, and even to my then-untrained ear (as if it's really trained now), those speakers sounded awesome. As for me, the bucket I was driving at the time didn't deserve speakers that good. 

Today Boston Acoustics released a statement saying that it was exiting car audio. I caught wind of this a couple of days ago with the rumor that reps were being quietly contacted with the news. The company plans to focus on its home audio products, though it will retain its OEM partnerships on the car side." Mobile Electronics


----------



## WLDock

Sad to hear that. They made some great products over the years and always set a high standard. Back in the early '90's their Pro Series Comps and subs were the first higher end products that I owned....the quality, fit, and finish was first rate. 

Another car audio legend, moves seven steps across the soundstage from Left to Right, returns to center stage, then takes a bow, then exits...for good. What a great performance and a great ride. Boston Acoustics is a class act but might have gotten a bit too loose with the "brand" in recent years!

This is a tough industry.....http://ceoutlook.com/2012/02/23/boston-acoustics-exit-car-audio/


----------



## simplicityinsound

while i have never been personally impressed by their speakers, its sad to see an obvious quality company leave...i hope the hole they leave wont be filled by crap from my homeland lol


----------



## IBcivic

*Re: Sad day indeed - Boston Acoustics Exits Car Audio*

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...oston-accoustics-leaving-car-audio-arena.html

you are a few hours late to the party...


----------



## dman

were going to end up in the industry with a bunch of lousy brands, no longer protected by the manufacturers and quality control a must, and just a few companies owning all those brands under one umbrella, being cheaply made... oh, the days of more sadness are a coming.


----------



## spydertune

Boston has been exiting the category for several years. They just finally made it official.


----------



## WLDock

simplicityinsound said:


> while i have never been personally impressed by their speakers,


Bing, what speakers were you into back in the day? I thought the early Boston Pro was the cats meow...I also liked the early a/d/s speakers ...just really nice playing jazz. Also, some of the Polks were nice. Then I heard the MB Quarts and those opened up my ears, then I was into Aura MR, etc, etc.. Just wondering what speakers you were into in the '90s.


----------



## Bayboy

spydertune said:


> Boston has been exiting the category for several years. They just finally made it official.




That I can believe... with the advent of boutique brands grabbing most of the big spenders in car audio, there doesn't seem much market left for some of the older quality companies. Slowly over the years they've been disappearing leaving the mainstream companies to lead the way (Pioneer, JBL, Kenwood, etc)... Think of all the use to be high quality brands that have fell from grace over the years to taking a back seat on the market, diminished to a lesser quality, or even disappearing altogether (MTX, Phoenix Gold, Kicker, Autotek, US Acoustics, Cerwin Vega, Blaupunkt, Eclipse, to name a few)... And now Boston Acoustics??? This is sad, really sad!


----------



## slowsedan01

RIP to a once premier brand.


----------



## Robb

All good things cme to and end.
Shameful that todays younger generation do not appreciate quality sound in thier car. :mean:


----------



## rain27

NOOOOOO!!!!

I love Boston Acoustics! One of the truly innovative and unique car audio companies is leaving!

I have always loved the Boston sound.


----------



## AudioBob

I really liked their Pro series speakers that they made back in the 90's and I used their speakers on a regular basis up until 2007. I still looked at their speakers, but I felt that their signature changed a bit in recent product iterations. They also had great support and customer service. 

Unfortunately, I think that the amount of fanatics like us is shrinking and their business decision sounds like a good one based on their goals.


----------



## nathanz

WLDock said:


> Bing, what speakers were you into back in the day? I thought the early Boston Pro was the cats meow...I also liked the early a/d/s speakers ...just really nice playing jazz. Also, some of the Polks were nice. Then I heard the MB Quarts and those opened up my ears, then I was into Aura MR, etc, etc.. Just wondering what speakers you were into in the '90s.


 Funny - I had a similar path. I remember my girlfriend at the time had a set of Boston's in her Civic - I liked them but they had the typical thin Boston sound. We would argue hers vs. my Polks. Then I heard Quartz's....my world opened up....


----------



## spydertune

Bayboy said:


> That I can believe... with the advent of boutique brands grabbing most of the big spenders in car audio,


Boston sold plenty of Pro at $600 and SPZ at $1200. As late as '07 those SKU's accounted for nearly half of their component speaker sales volume.


----------



## ReloadedSS

Prime mova said:


> "What Does This Mean for Us?
> Way back when I worked at the Good Guys, Boston Acoustics was one of two "high-end" speaker lines we had in the car audio department. Thomas, the install manager at the time, had a pair of the Pro 6.2 separates in his front doors, and even to my then-untrained ear (as if it's really trained now), those speakers sounded awesome. As for me, the bucket I was driving at the time didn't deserve speakers that good.
> 
> Today Boston Acoustics released a statement saying that it was exiting car audio. I caught wind of this a couple of days ago with the rumor that reps were being quietly contacted with the news. The company plans to focus on its home audio products, though it will retain its OEM partnerships on the car side." Mobile Electronics


I remember when I was at Good Guys, I would always move Boston to the discerning customers. Most other folks wouldn't want to pay more for ProSeries and wanted more mid-bass than the Rally series would offer. 

I liked my ProSeries, but enjoyed my MB Quarts more. Sorry to see Boston go in any case...


----------



## rockytophigh

I agree. BA left car audio a long time ago IMO. Haven't liked a set since Pro 6.2.


----------



## zoomer

why are we surprised.. All we hear about in this forum is HAT, Hertz, and DD. If any one dares say " I like pioneer or jbl or Polk or Boston" you get poopood because they are big brands. 
The big brands sell thru big box stores mainly and you have few representatives from those chatting here. Here you have the small shops that seel the boutique brands. 

Its like many things: you are either very big (Pioneer JBL, FORD, VW) or very small (HAT HERTZ Ferrari, ) if you are mid sized like Boston, Saab, you are dead.


----------



## Bayboy

And that's exactly my point. When you throw them on the mainstream internet market then you have to compete with brands with similar quality selling for far less. Brands that the masses would rather pay for than for upper end BA. Now brick and mortar shops loses their protection in sales. Let's face it, most here don't want to pay top dollar for something that is not actually that superior anymore. The Pro line may have been grabbing the majority of their sales, but what about the rest of their 12v products. Even M. Jordan figured out he couldn't tote the whole team's load.

Look how Arc just got exposed on one of the threads here for rebadging SBA drivers that you can get off Madisound for wayyy less. Hmmmm.... you think sales will eventually slump from there once the word gets out?? Hate to be cynical, but I hope so! That's a dirty tactic that any Arc fan should be pissed about.


----------



## ZAKOH

Hopefully this will end the debate about whether SPG-555 was an SQ or SPL subwoofer.


----------



## ZAKOH

Bayboy said:


> Look how Arc just got exposed on one of the threads here for rebadging SBA drivers that you can get off Madisound for wayyy less. Hmmmm.... you think sales will eventually slump from there once the word gets out?? Hate to be cynical, but I hope so! That's a dirty tactic that any Arc fan should be pissed about.



I suspect that an average Arc customer is receiving most of product information through installer's car audio shop rather than the obscure klippel forum on DIYMA..


----------



## rain27

ZAKOH said:


> Hopefully this will end the debate about whether SPG-555 was an SQ or SPL subwoofer.


It's whatever you want it to be!


----------



## simplicityinsound

i always felt the bostons were a bit thin and harsh sounding...especially various Z sets i have worked with. 

back in the day, i guess for m it would be around 2000 when i first got into sq...my favorite speakers were 

Morel
AVI
the original pioneer PRS speakers at least i thought they were called prs back then.

and for cheaper budgets

Crystal Mobile Sound 
DEI Studio components.


----------



## rain27

I've never understood the harsh label that Bostons get from a lot of people. 

Extraordinarily detailed is the way I would describe them.

I probably like my speakers on the edgier side though.

The SPZ60s could bring out a level of sharp detail on some songs and passages that sounded better to me than any other speakers I've used (Dynaudio, Audison Thesis Orchestra, Polk SR, Hybrid SE, and on and on). :surprised: 

A lot of it depends on the type of music you listen to.


----------



## Bayboy

That being said, what type of music do most who buy BA listen to?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## rain27

Bayboy said:


> That being said, what type of music do most who buy BA listen to?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


I can't speak for everyone else, but I might think twice about Bostons if something like Metal was my music of choice. It might come across a bit harsh. Then again, I don't listen to Metal, so what would I know.  

Take for example one of my reference go-to songs when trying out speakers:

Big Love (Live, 1997) from The Very Best Of Fleetwood Mac (2CD)

The SPZ60 speakers made this song sound just awesome to me. The guitar in that song is insane and the Bostons just nailed it. 

The guitar is so insane and the SPZs handle it with so much detail at high volume that you think the speakers are going to explode by the end of it. But they don't. The Bostons just handle the song that well. 

My opinion only, of course.


----------



## tyroneshoes

zoomer said:


> why are we surprised.. All we hear about in this forum is HAT, Hertz, and DD. If any one dares say " I like pioneer or jbl or Polk or Boston" you get poopood because they are big brands.
> The big brands sell thru big box stores mainly and you have few representatives from those chatting here. Here you have the small shops that seel the boutique brands.
> 
> Its like many things: you are either very big (Pioneer JBL, FORD, VW) or very small (HAT HERTZ Ferrari, ) if you are mid sized like Boston, Saab, you are dead.


People here like obscure brands really for little reason. We just like to try stuff. Boston I wont really miss. They had some decent stuff and I used the Rally comp set in high school, but JBL and pioneer or polk people have used here for ages. Those who are objective about car audio, big name doesnt = bad.

With ipod control being a selling point for many vehicles and stock systems being improved significantly, I expect lots of car audio companies to drop out eventually.

So whats the worse that happens? We use home drivers or overpriced botique brands and realize that an amp for the most part is an amp.

Plus this site was based on DIY and home drivers are going no where. 

Some rs180s and some peerless tweets will sound better than bostons 90% of the time.


----------



## Bayboy

I would think along those lines as well...... Then again with the Fleetwood Mac generation about gone, I could see why the decline. Everybody now wants Kicker and stuff of that nature.


----------



## Bayboy

tyroneshoes said:


> People here like obscure brands really for little reason. We just like to try stuff. Boston I wont really miss. They had some decent stuff and I used the Rally comp set in high school, but JBL and pioneer or polk people have used here for ages. Those who are objective about car audio, big name doesnt = bad.
> 
> With ipod control being a selling point for many vehicles and stock systems being improved significantly, I expect lots of car audio companies to drop out eventually.
> 
> So whats the worse that happens? We use home drivers or overpriced botique brands and realize that an amp for the most part is an amp.
> 
> Plus this site was based on DIY and home drivers are going no where.
> 
> Some rs180s and some peerless tweets will sound better than bostons 90% of the time.




I agree with you 100%!!! Nothing wrong with low distortion & durable gear, but it doesn't take a gazillion bucks to build a good system either. I see a lot of "oh I've got this, Oh I'm running that, blah, blah", yet the first time someone mentions they've found a hidden gem or a brand that doesn't cost much the result is:


:z: or :indian_brave::rifle:


----------



## Danometal

Bummer. I just got a pair of the GTA amps, and they're very nice for the money.


----------



## WLDock

simplicityinsound said:


> i always felt the bostons were a bit thin and harsh sounding...especially various Z sets i have worked with.
> back in the day, i guess for m it would be around 2000 when i first got into sq...my favorite speakers were Morel AVI the original pioneer PRS speakers at least i thought they were called prs back then. and for cheaper budgets
> Crystal Mobile Sound DEI Studio components.


Cool, feedback! I guess my experience goes back to the original Pro Series 6.2 drivers. These had a soft dome tweeter. The later speakers and especially the Z Series drivers had a different sound signature in my opinion...I was not impressed with the Z Series drivers for the money they were asking. Morels, I thought were nice...I got a chance to crank Anthony Davis older SVT Contour with the Morel/Xtant system. Those IB vented 8's had some awesome midbass. I never got to play with AVI or Crystal. The DEI Studio comps were getting MAJOR play in the mags and on the forums. No one around here had them...I was doing a system for a friend. Just based on that feedback we ordered two sets of the 5-1/4" . These speakers sucked so bad...we tried every type of tuning tricks we could to get them to sound good. They were sent back and Infinity Kappas went in and sounded much better. Hard to believe but that was a strong case for me in the belief that one has to hear speakers to know what one will like...feedback from others can only go so far. Anyway, good to hear what you were listening to back in the day.




rain27 said:


> I've never understood the harsh label that Bostons get from a lot of people. Extraordinarily detailed is the way I would describe them.I probably like my speakers on the edgier side though.
> The SPZ60s could bring out a level of sharp detail on some songs and passages that sounded better to me than any other speakers I've used (Dynaudio, Audison Thesis Orchestra, Polk SR, Hybrid SE, and on and on). :surprised: A lot of it depends on the type of music you listen to.


The later Z's are a different speaker than the original Pro Series speakers. Brighter? More Detail? I would say so....don't know if that was good or bad...but not a speaker all would like. But I guess that is the case with all speakers.




Bayboy said:


> That being said, what type of music do most who buy BA listen to? Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


I play drums and have played in a jazz trio, R&B band, Orchestra, 300 member University Marching band, percussion ensemble, etc, etc....My musical taste is all over. I was listening to Jazz, R&B, Pop, House Music, Classical, etc, etc....The original Pro Series were the speakesr that suited my taste at the time over many of the other brands that were out in the early 90's. The later BA speakers were not quite what I was after years later. Not sure if the music one listens to really matters...as all BIG NAME speakers tend to draw buyers from all of the music listening map.




rain27 said:


> I can't speak for everyone else, but I might think twice about Bostons if something like Metal was my music of choice. It might come across a bit harsh. Then again, I don't listen to Metal, so what would I know.  Take for example one of my reference go-to songs when trying out speakers:Big Love (Live, 1997) from The Very Best Of Fleetwood Mac (2CD)
> The SPZ60 speakers made this song sound just awesome to me. The guitar in that song is insane and the Bostons just nailed it.
> The guitar is so insane and the SPZs handle it with so much detail at high volume that you think the speakers are going to explode by the end of it. But they don't. The Bostons just handle the song that well.
> My opinion only, of course.


IMO, I really think BA went for a brighter character because MB Quart, Polk Audio, Diamond Audio, etc had that type of sound years after the original Pro Series drivers. Those brands were getting a nice share of attention. I remember when the later Pro Series 6.5 speakers came out...I went to my local to check them out....and they were a bit too bright on the sound board for my taste. Maybe they worked better in the car? But...I was not moved...the later Z Series did not move me either given the money they wanted for them. But, many loved those speakers....so????


----------



## s4turn

tyroneshoes said:


> People here like obscure brands really for little reason. We just like to try stuff. Boston I wont really miss. They had some decent stuff and I used the Rally comp set in high school, but JBL and pioneer or polk people have used here for ages. Those who are objective about car audio, big name doesnt = bad.
> 
> With ipod control being a selling point for many vehicles and stock systems being improved significantly, I expect lots of car audio companies to drop out eventually.
> 
> So whats the worse that happens? We use home drivers or overpriced botique brands and realize that an amp for the most part is an amp.
> 
> Plus this site was based on DIY and home drivers are going no where.
> 
> Some rs180s and some peerless tweets will sound better than bostons 90% of the time.


I agree with this

Its a shame another car audio company is pulling out of the industry, but at the same time I really dont care as DIY drivers IMO are what I now look out for.

I never had the old Pro's, but had the newer SL60s, Pro60s, and z6's and thought they were great speakers, the z6's were certainly great to my liking and not really bright, although I ran mine active and threw loads of clean power at them 

all up they cost me about $600 ish? second hand equivalent to maybe $350u.s? at the time, so it was a done deal for me.

boston subs.. just love them! only had the pro 12 2ohm version and the g5 in my sig

Boston amps, got them second hand, and love them


----------



## ZAKOH

I wouldn't worry about more and more companies exiting car audio. There are way too many companies producing way to many crappy products (BA it seems was not one of them, however). A lot of them cater to people with a 90s produced car with no CD player and crappy OEM speakers. Most of them will not be missed. It is true that DIY car audio market is shrinking, but it will not disappear. It's also true that the stock car audio systems are improving. However, MOST of them are not addressing the needs of audiophiles. Which means that there will always be some room for speaker companies like HAT, Focal, or Dayton, etc, and high quality amplifier companies, as well as DSP/factory integration makers. The market will shrink. The producers of junk will leave for the most part, but a lot of small audiophile oriented companies will hopefully remain and thrive.


----------



## Bayboy

Whoa whoa whoa!!! Wait just a minute! I just so happen to like my 90's car! 
On the bright side since you mentioned audiophile & Dayton I guess that includes me huh? :laugh:

On the serious side, it's not good to see a competent company fail, but it's not like I ever supported them or any other car audio brand. Ever since I picked up V. Dickason's LDC some years ago (early 90's) I became fascinated with trying to incorporate home audio drivers into car audio. It was just cheaper for better quality drivers that way. Some was not so inexpensive, yet quality and actual driver specs were always there. Something not too common with car gear. Wish some of those brands from back then were still plentiful today (Polydax, Audax, etc..). With that I can't ever see myself getting excited about any certain car audio brand whether driver or amp. After learning some of the true basics you either become an actual audiophile trying to enjoy hi-fidelity sound, or an audiosnob... brand name gear superiority complex.


----------



## rain27

Stock stereos are getting better and better. Profits are better when they use cheaper materials, but competition among car companies is growing in the stereo department, as the stereo itself is becoming more of a selling point (VW recently, for instance).

The only thing stopping factory systems from being the best you could possibly get is the car companies themselves. Once they fully commit to putting in the best, they will. They have more resources to than anyone.

For the time being, it's sad when a company like BA leaves the market because they are one of the innovators. Like the sound or not, they put out unique products.

If we are mostly left with boutique brands, we'll see new product lines very few and far between. And we'll have the same amps the size of cars 10 years from now.


----------



## Bayboy

Bring back KRACO!!!


----------



## WLDock

rain27 said:


> The only thing stopping factory systems from being the best you could possibly get is the car companies themselves. Once they fully commit to putting in the best, they will. They have more resources to than anyone.


 I agree...My mom had a Chrysler Pacifica and the stereo was unlistenable IMO. Now, her one generation away Dodge Journey stereo is much better and I can listen to it. If they wanted to do even better I think they could.


----------



## spydertune

What most don't realize is that through '10, Boston Pro, SPZ, & SPG were built in Peabody, MA. Anyone who stopped by the factory that was interested could get a tour and see it in operaton. Unfortunately, it was only the car audio gear that was being built there. All the other products (home, architectural, radios) were built elsewhere.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

I think we are all very disappointed when a company that really tried to make quality product goes under.Think what it would be like if it were JBL or even JL or ROCKFORD.
The first thing I think of is WOW one less good product choice for me and what will I be left to choose from in the future?More Chinese crap?

I think we all take a lot of things for granted.And I am one of them.

Last summer I did some repair work for a local shop and the owner handed me a box of brand new Boston Z6's and ask if I would accept them for payment.The first thing out of my mouth was WHAT'S WRONG WITH THEM.He only owed me $200.He said found them hidden away in the stock room,they were missing the tweeter mounts and they dropped Boston a few years ago so he couldnt warranty them.
I took them even tho I had no use for them.I put them on Ebay and sold them for $439.00 because I didnt appreciate them for what they were.Now i wish I had not sold them off as fast and cheap as I did.


----------



## s4turn

spydertune said:


> What most don't realize is that through '10, Boston Pro, SPZ, & SPG were built in Peabody, MA. Anyone who stopped by the factory that was interested could get a tour and see it in operaton. Unfortunately, it was only the car audio gear that was being built there. All the other products (home, architectural, radios) were built elsewhere.


yeah, I remember my Z6's had Made in USA stamped on them!

some of my current boston amps are made in italy too


----------



## 95darkss

Bummer , I have a set of boston G3 12s and they sound incredible , But I also have some boston 6x9 and they are just ok ,


----------



## spydertune

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> I think we are all very disappointed when a company that really tried to make quality product goes under.Think what it would be like if it were JBL or even JL or ROCKFORD.
> The first thing I think of is WOW one less good product choice for me and what will I be left to choose from in the future?More Chinese crap?
> 
> I think we all take a lot of things for granted.And I am one of them.
> 
> Last summer I did some repair work for a local shop and the owner handed me a box of brand new Boston Z6's and ask if I would accept them for payment.The first thing out of my mouth was WHAT'S WRONG WITH THEM.He only owed me $200.He said found them hidden away in the stock room,they were missing the tweeter mounts and they dropped Boston a few years ago so he couldnt warranty them.
> I took them even tho I had no use for them.I put them on Ebay and sold them for $439.00 because I didnt appreciate them for what they were.Now i wish I had not sold them off as fast and cheap as I did.


Boston made more than one set and you doubled your earnings.

I'd call that a good day.


----------



## Danometal

Just got my Boston GTA-704 amp hooked up this past weekend. It sounds very, very nice, and I like the looks of it too! I guess I'm stoked I got a pair of 2011 GTA amps while I could...


----------



## bigdwiz

My Tribute to Old School Boston Acoustics...the ProSeries .4's, my favorite speakers Boston ever produced....

Sad to see them go 



See on YouTube or embedded below:


----------



## metalball

Another top manufacturer bows out of car audio, just like Eclipse. RIP Boston.


----------



## iregret

Sad day. 

I still rock the Boston Pro 6.43 and A/D/S PQ10/20. I don't have a trained ear, but I love how my junk sounds. 

I've been out of the game so long, I don't know what's good anymore.


----------



## Angrywhopper

Wow it's shocking to hear this news. 

I had a set of the PRO series in my 99 M3 and absolutely loved them.

Boston Acoustics, you will be missed.  Glad we can still purchase your products for our homes.


----------



## HCCA

Sucks!! I had a pair of the Pro 5.2's, and a pair of the Pro 10.4LF subs, in '91. Orion HCCA 225 running the subs, and an Orion HCCA 250 running the comps. And...a Yamaha YCT-925 deck w/Yamaha YCDC-900 changer. Damn, DAMN fine sounding. One of my friends said it was the best sounding system he had ever heard. Now, it was a really good system. NOT the best the I'VE heard. But, really great, none the less. 

Now, I have a pair of Pro 60's and a pair of JBL W12 GTi's, run by Boston amps. I agree with many, that the sound is very different from the 5.2 Pro's I had so long ago. Wish I could hear all the brands out there, to see what compares to the old BA Pros. I would love to have that sound back! Seems I'll have to start looking all over again! Dynaudio.....Sea's.......Morel's, maybe????


----------



## TEARfromRED

makes me want to keep the g5 i have laying in the closet... might have to find a mate for it though


----------



## dlheman

Oh damn, Boston is leaving the arena eh? 

Personally, I am a Nakamichi and AVIsound fanatic, and I have a fascinating experience with my friend's Boston Pro60 (not the current SE). I appreciate what Boston has to offer as a kit and how it sound. 

As a matter of fact, I found this post because I was searching for opinions between SPZ60 and Pro60 SE as I am tossing between the two for my next car audio project. 

Now about my experience with my friend's Boston Acoustics Pro60; His car audio setup is all Boston Acoustics; Boston Pro60, Boston GT42, Boston GT28 and Boston G510 dual 4-ohm. It sure was a very expensive setup but I just could not bear the overbearing highs. Tweeter is on sail panel, midbass on the door, bi-amp wiring powered by GT42. Honestly it sounded wrong. It really brought fear on me whenever I look at his volume knob. 

Many years later, I learned a lot more about car audio install then I offered to help sort out his Boston setup, which he gladly accepted. I quickly discovered the install was very poor. Without going into much details of what I did, in the end and rather easily, I got his Boston to sound bloody awesome. That's with zero tweeter attenuation, no processing, and flat eq on his Pioneer head unit. I wasn't trying to get accuracy or anything, but just to make it sound good in an ordinary car audio install (which what I should do first before I conduct t.a and eq anyway). 

The big smile on our face was priceless, because after so many years we finally able to hear what the real Boston Pro60 is all about. Many said it is harsh, bright, etc, and I can understand them as I was thinking the same. Not anymore. And that's still with passive and bi-wiring, so no it don't need much power to get it to dance either. 

In my honest opinion about Boston Acoustics Pro60 is a revealing and powerful sounding set of speaker. This makes it exciting to listen to, and I keep wanting to raise the volume louder and louder. Highs so high, mid so rich, and bass full of impact. If listening to music should be fun, the Boston Acoustics Pro60 delivers 10/10 in my opinion. I don't even care about accuracy when I listen to my friend's Boston set because its just so crazy and fun to listen to. And I am sure it will get even better again if t.a and eq is thrown into the mix. 

Anyhow, enough of the long winded talk about Boston Acoustics. Time to score a set before I miss out.


----------



## rynfarrell

Listening to Lords of Acid on a set of pro's and a couple w6's back in the 90's is what made me fall in love with car audio. 

I have a set in my closet just for nostalgia

RIP


----------



## Zero Gauge

Well looks like I won't be buying their components after all. The hunt continues.


----------



## johntharkins

The first set of speakers I bought was a Boston Acoustics component set in the late 90s...the Rally RC51 set to be exact. I remember paying right at $250 for them and I challenge anyone to find a $250 set of components, even today that will compete with that set...because I tried...I tried many brands, including MB Quart (in their heyday, before they sold out to Rockford Fosgate), and spent much more on those and I preferred the sound of the Bostons, unless I attenuated the tweeter on the Quarts as much as possible...
I consider myself an audiophile, and I am a former MECP Advanced Level Certified installer and I've owned many different brands of speakers and my favorite overall is/was Boston, and I've even owned Dynaudio.
To this day I still run Boston...and probably will until they wear out on me. I love my Boston Z6 component set...but they are very power hungry and in my opinion need at least 200 watts of clean power before they open up. I run more than that on mine, around 300 watts per side, and I've had over 400 watts per side on them and they didn't break a sweat...they just deliver every guitar pick with precision that I've never gotten from any other speaker, even the Dynaudios...but for them to be able to compete with the Dynaudios and Focals of the world be ready to dump all the clean power you can afford into them...and I always have...only the highest quality amplifiers have driven my Z6s...Soundstream Rubicon Class A Picasso (bridged), Soundstream Van Gogh VGA-320.4 (bridged), Monitor 1 MKII 4.70 (bridged), Arc Audio 4150XXK (bridged), and a Zapco C2K-4.0X (bridged)...any of these high quality 4 channel amps will do over 200 X 2 bridged, if not more, into the 3 ohm Boston Z6s...and the more power I throw at them the better they sound...and I'm the guy that will dump just as much power into my highs as I do my sub.

RIP Boston...I honestly don't know what I'll do when I eventually wear my Z6s out...

Tom


----------



## Underground Audio

bigdwiz said:


> My Tribute to Old School Boston Acoustics...the ProSeries .4's, my favorite speakers Boston ever produced....
> 
> Sad to see them go
> 
> 
> 
> See on YouTube or embedded below:


I still run 4 10.4Lf's myself! I love old school BA and when I get an adult customer who want great reliable sound. I steer them toward BA. Now I have to find alternatives that will never be up to par at that price point.


----------



## dlheman

I received my Boston SPZ60 set and Boston Neo Type M SE Imaging System tweeters. 

High quality set and awesome to behold. I tested the Neo tweeter as addition to my AVI 3-way kickpanel setup. Like magic, is as if all of my speakers are on the dash. I can't even tell if its on or not, until I put my ears right next to it to know it is on. 

Highly recommended for those who prefers kick panel setup. 

My SPZ60 will be installed as coax and the neo tweeter on stock sail panel location. I love Boston Acoustics and its a shame to see them leave the car audio business, but at least they're still around for home audio.


----------



## omega48er

dlheman said:


> I received my Boston SPZ60 set and Boston Neo Type M SE Imaging System tweeters.
> 
> High quality set and awesome to behold. I tested the Neo tweeter as addition to my AVI 3-way kickpanel setup. Like magic, is as if all of my speakers are on the dash. I can't even tell if its on or not, until I put my ears right next to it to know it is on.
> 
> Highly recommended for those who prefers kick panel setup.
> 
> My SPZ60 will be installed as coax and the neo tweeter on stock sail panel location. I love Boston Acoustics and its a shame to see them leave the car audio business, but at least they're still around for home audio.


I want a pair of spz60. I can't believe i sold my 2 gt-2300 amps!!!! Want to rip my balls out!!! But i still hold my spg555 close to my heart! 
My system was ran on pro60se in the front, sr65 for Rear, spg555ps with 3 amps: 2 gt-2300 for the pro60se and the spg555 and a gt-475 for the rear and tweeters. Had to run 2 khc-1800 batteries to keep the power up. Miss it!!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dlheman

I just finished my Boston SPZ60 and Neo Type M SE into my MKVI Golf.

Here's a video~! (not using sub)





Setup:
Nakamichi CD400
JBL PX600.2 (boston spz + neo type M SE)
JBL PX300.4 (stock rear + AVI SLS sub)
JBL MS8

SPZ60 on axis mount and Neo Type M SE in sail panel.


----------



## jrs1006

Robb said:


> All good things cme to and end.
> Shameful that todays younger generation do not appreciate quality sound in thier car. :mean:


That's because they can use their Iphone in the car with headphones or some other cheap solution to listen to that Iphone. I have heard people say that the iphone sounds awesome with some cheap ass headphones. What a sad day I too was a fan of the 90's Boston pro line 6.4, 5.4 and 6.43 (3ways).


----------



## avanti1960

Their mechanical engineering had to contribute to their downfall. The consumer level sr60 midbass drivers have only three mounting positions on the flange with thin tabs. It is doubtful they will seal the backwave and likely to sound thin, a bad recipe in todays market. The tweeter installation parts, multiple piece cups and electrical connections are one of the most fdup designs i have ever seen.


----------



## ZAKOH

I am still debating if I should pick up one of the 2-channel amps, like GT-2125 or GT2200, just to own a piece of history for pennies on the dollar. They're supposed to be very good amplifiers to boot. I even heard a claim that they "sound" unusually dynamic when driving high end home audio speakers, conveying very good staging/ambiance cues (this was from a reviewer who supposedly audited many high end amplifiers in the past).


----------



## Danometal

ZAKOH said:


> I am still debating if I should pick up one of the 2-channel amps, like GT-2125 or GT2200, just to own a piece of history for pennies on the dollar. They're supposed to be very good amplifiers to boot. I even heard a claim that they "sound" unusually dynamic when driving high end home audio speakers, conveying very good staging/ambiance cues (this was from a reviewer who supposedly audited many high end amplifiers in the past).


Do it man! I've never been interested in Boston's speakers (usually because of less than desirable mounting designs/etc, like mentioned above your post), but I've been jamming my GTA amps for a while now. I still love them, and they are almost impossible to find anymore. The GT amps can still be had at the moment, but that moment is fleeting fast.


----------



## avanti1960

ZAKOH said:


> I am still debating if I should pick up one of the 2-channel amps, like GT-2125 or GT2200, just to own a piece of history for pennies on the dollar. They're supposed to be very good amplifiers to boot. I even heard a claim that they "sound" unusually dynamic when driving high end home audio speakers, conveying very good staging/ambiance cues (this was from a reviewer who supposedly audited many high end amplifiers in the past).


IIRC they have ties to some Italian high end amplifier manufacturer and many are made in Italy. 
Now I'm curious and am off to try and find the bargains you mentioned.


----------



## Victor_inox

rideit said:


> I hope McIntosh car audio isn't chopped...


It is.


----------



## rugdnit

avanti1960 said:


> IIRC they have ties to some Italian high end amplifier manufacturer and many are made in Italy.
> Now I'm curious and am off to try and find the bargains you mentioned.


The GT amps are eerily similar to older Audison SRX amps ( don't know for sure if there is a tie in, but they sure look very similar ). I had an SRX3 and loved it, but sold it after I need more channels. After stocking up on the GT's I like the build quality much better. The SRX had alot of plastic pieces on the exterior that I did not care for. The terminals on the GT are much more solid as well.


----------



## thomasluke

avanti1960 said:


> IIRC they have ties to some Italian high end amplifier manufacturer and many are made in Italy.
> Now I'm curious and am off to try and find the bargains you mentioned.


Boston Acoustics 2-Channel Amplifiers | Car Amplifiers | Car Audio | Car Audio, Video & GPS at Sonic Electronix

Boston Acoustics 2-Channel Amplifiers Closeout | Car Amplifiers | Car Audio | Car Audio, Video & GPS at Sonic Electronix


----------



## takeabao

The last 2 generations of the GT-series were made in Italy -- same buildhouse as Mosconi.

Whether or not they add some magical "SQ" fairy dust there--I don't know. They are regarded as solid amps, but have read (more than once) about noise and heat issues. YMMV.

If you can fit it, that GT-2200 for $150 is a beast. Headroom, much?


----------



## thomasluke

takeabao said:


> The last 2 generations of the GT-series were made in Italy -- same buildhouse as Mosconi.
> 
> Whether or not they add some magical "SQ" fairy dust there--I don't know. They are regarded as solid amps, but have read (more than once) about noise and heat issues. YMMV.
> 
> If you can fit it, that GT-2200 for $150 is a beast. Headroom, much?


The two before the one's listed at sonic were i believe. But the one's at Sonic were made in Malaysia....Maybe Taiwan. I cant really remember.


----------



## rugdnit

thomasluke said:


> The two before the one's listed at sonic were i believe. But the one's at Sonic were made in Malaysia....Maybe Taiwan. I cant really remember.


The ones I bought say made in Malaysia on the serial number tags.


----------



## ReloadedSS

thomasluke said:


> The two before the one's listed at sonic were i believe. But the one's at Sonic were made in Malaysia....Maybe Taiwan. I cant really remember.


I think that's about right. I don't own BA amps, but I almost prefer the first two gen to the last gen. Those prices, however...wow.


----------



## takeabao

My bad.
I stand corrected.
Either way... $150 for 2x200 AB isn't too shabby.


----------



## thomasluke

takeabao said:


> My bad.
> I stand corrected.
> Either way... $150 for 2x200 AB isn't too shabby.


Just look at the power bridged.


----------



## thomasluke

rugdnit said:


> The ones I bought say made in Malaysia on the serial number tags.


Thats what I thought. The only thing I didnt like were the plastic mounting feet. It's nice that their adjustable but kinda fragile.


----------



## rexroadj

thomasluke said:


> The two before the one's listed at sonic were i believe. But the one's at Sonic were made in Malaysia....Maybe Taiwan. I cant really remember.


Thats Correct! I do believe there was some Korea manufacturing with the "italy"......Italy gets tossed around a LOT.....hertz....um yeah...china but they try to hide that a lot....I dont think its a bad thing personally, but I have a more relative understanding to the manufacturing processes. I'm pretty sure the only or at least the on that I can confirm is made in Italy...most hand made, is PHD. 

The last and all before, gt amps were outstanding! I ran MANY of them on an active setup in my truck. I had a 275, 2x2150 and 2200. I Even ran a second 275 in the mix at one point too! INSANE power, super versatile (I didnt find them hotter then any other amp I had?) Clearly not current hogs, and about as clean as your gonna find. Add in the crack head prices now? Dont think you can spend your $ any better for power!

Miss my BA  Was actually just passing by HQ yesterday


----------



## thomasluke

rexroadj said:


> Thats Correct! I do believe there was some Korea manufacturing with the "italy"......Italy gets tossed around a LOT.....hertz....um yeah...china but they try to hide that a lot....I dont think its a bad thing personally, but I have a more relative understanding to the manufacturing processes. I'm pretty sure the only or at least the on that I can confirm is made in Italy...most hand made, is PHD.
> 
> The last and all before, gt amps were outstanding! I ran MANY of them on an active setup in my truck. I had a 275, 2x2150 and 2200. I Even ran a second 275 in the mix at one point too! INSANE power, super versatile (I didnt find them hotter then any other amp I had?) Clearly not current hogs, and about as clean as your gonna find. Add in the crack head prices now? Dont think you can spend your $ any better for power!
> 
> Miss my BA  Was actually just passing by HQ yesterday


Yes, yes it does alot. But just because something is "made in china" doesnt mean it's junk.
I traded a Boston GT1105 About a month ago and just traded back for it. Got it yesterday. Hell I paid 425 for two 125.2's about a year ago. Loved them.
But the prices are INSANE right now. I also just picked a set of the PROSE's from Cutchfeild for 400. With the CS that comes with it....DUHHH


----------



## rexroadj

But just because something is "made in china" doesnt mean it's junk.


Thats exactly what I said  
What I was getting at is; as far as Italy goes..... a LOT of companies love to use the country name...but it aint made there but they certainly try to do a lot of implying otherwise. I'm not a fan of that at all! 

Location really doesnt mean all that much, what matters is the agreement to the parts/engineering/process/qc and that its being overseen! If you think about it (especially when most of it is robot/computer run) what separates one location from another if your strict and they can comply? Little to nothing in most cases! You would be amazed at what comes off the same assembly lines as items some think are gods gift and those that people wouldnt take if they were free! 
But this pony has been ridden to death, beaten like it stole someones tv, and then chopped up for dog food and glue. No need to go back down it!

R.I.P. BA mobile audio


----------



## avanti1960

this one looks like a nice front stage upgrade and appears to compete with the high end big boys that are 2 to 2-1/2X the cost. 

WoofersEtc.com - GT-42 - Boston Acoustics 4 Ch. 700 Watt Amplifier


----------



## rugdnit

avanti1960 said:


> this one looks like a nice front stage upgrade and appears to compete with the high end big boys that are 2 to 2-1/2X the cost.
> 
> WoofersEtc.com - GT-42 - Boston Acoustics 4 Ch. 700 Watt Amplifier


I picked up a gt-4100 refurb direct from Boston for $225. It's a beast.


----------



## thomasluke

avanti1960 said:


> this one looks like a nice front stage upgrade and appears to compete with the high end big boys that are 2 to 2-1/2X the cost.
> 
> WoofersEtc.com - GT-42 - Boston Acoustics 4 Ch. 700 Watt Amplifier


There prices are...um crazy? Considering there track record and the fact they lie about being authorized for some that they are not.
That may have changed recently or not IDK. But Crutchfeild has the PROSE 6.5 for the price and they are legit. If some of that stuff was half of the price that it is...That's another ballgame though.


----------



## thomasluke

rexroadj said:


> But just because something is "made in china" doesnt mean it's junk.
> 
> 
> Thats exactly what I said
> What I was getting at is; as far as Italy goes..... a LOT of companies love to use the country name...but it aint made there but they certainly try to do a lot of implying otherwise. I'm not a fan of that at all!
> 
> Location really doesnt mean all that much, what matters is the agreement to the parts/engineering/process/qc and that its being overseen! If you think about it (especially when most of it is robot/computer run) what separates one location from another if your strict and they can comply? Little to nothing in most cases! You would be amazed at what comes off the same assembly lines as items some think are gods gift and those that people wouldnt take if they were free!
> But this pony has been ridden to death, beaten like it stole someones tv, and then chopped up for dog food and glue. No need to go back down it!
> 
> R.I.P. BA mobile audio


Amen brother...


----------



## PimpMySound

The Boston GT amps were manufactured by GT Trading, an Italian based manufacturer, who went bankrupt in 2008. GT Trading has 2 own brands, STEG and Audio System and they also produced for other brands. Mosconi was founded by former employees of GT Trading, but it is a different company. GT Trading with their own brand is, by the way, back in action again.
GT Trading worked together with a Malaysian supplier in the past, probably they had switched over the final production of the GTA amps to Malaysia.


----------



## rugdnit

I just ordered another GT-2200 for my stash. HeHe. Can never have enough of these.


----------

